# The 'Meanwhile in...' Thread



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

No offense. Just lolz.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)




----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Strwbrry said:


>


wtf is this real? :eek


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Secretaz said:


> wtf is this real? :eek


Yep just about every train there is crowded like that.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Secretaz said:


> wtf is this real? :eek


Yes, it's quite bad from what I saw on tv...

~


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

weird. i was just thinking of this meme when i saw this thread.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)




----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## Kingpin (Nov 8, 2011)

I don't get the Australia ones.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## SoWrongItsRight (May 9, 2012)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Borophyll said:


>


:um


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)




----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

StrangetoBehold said:


>


:no That is just......wow.


----------



## MindOverMood (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## StrangetoBehold (Apr 26, 2012)

FireIsTheCleanser said:


>












:b


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)




----------



## Marakunda (Jun 7, 2011)

Borophyll said:


>


LOL
It says "HELP ME!" written in blood. :wtf


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)




----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

This is so true...


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

Borophyll said:


>


hahahahahaha


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)




----------



## megazzorro (Sep 24, 2012)

*one question.thanks)*

Hello.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

*Meanwhile in Jurassic Park...*


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)




----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

megazzorro said:


> Hello.


Hello


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)




----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

*Meanwhile in America...*


----------



## Astrofreak6 (Mar 30, 2013)




----------

